# Estimate Complaint



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

So I gave a lady an estimate yesterday on a driveway. Her driveway is about 45 or 50 feet long and 10 feet wide. It goes straight into a two car garage. There is a stonewall on the left for the entire length of the driveway and bushes on the right for half the length of the driveway. There is about a 10 foot wide place to pile ALL the snow. There is no way to backdrag it as her nerighbors are right there across the way. She wants it plowed by 5:30 in the morning, once per storm, or as needed (what a pain!). I gave her an estimate of $45 because of the pain of the driveway which I thought was reasonable. Her response was "I would rather have my kids shovel it than pay you $45 to plow it.":angry:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

:waving: :waving: :waving:


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Well lets see how long the kids will go for that. She will call you when they get tired, and does she really think kids are going to shovel her driveway at 5:30am.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## sodking (Dec 6, 2003)

Tell her ok let the kids shovel then..have a nice day...


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

So tell her "Ok, thanks for the opportunity. Call me if you change your mind". Turn around and walk away.


----------



## NEAL (Dec 19, 2000)

I am glad that you posted this for us. I think this is a perfect example for the guys that are just starting out and trying to "learn the ropes". You looked over the driveway and identified the things that would make plowing it more difficult, you knew enough to make the price higher than normal to compensate for it and you held firm on your price when she said it was too high. Exactly how it should be done. Sometimes in a case like that it is easy to doubt yourself and be tempted to lower your price or be lower on the next one you quote. Stick to your guns and get what you deserve. It's just a fact of life that you will run into people that think your prices are too high.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I agree with Neal. You did everything right. Leave her a business card and smile. WHEN.....not if......WHEN she calls, politely explain that you can put her at the end of your route for the price you previously discussed. Or if she would like, for an additional $20 (call this the "U big pain in the a$$ fee") you make an emergency visit right now.

I have done this myself with a small grocery store. Quoted $60 for the small lot they had off an alley. They said "We don't sign contracts and that's a lot higher than we have paid other times". My explanation of "I live in the area and will always have your lot cleared by 7:00" fell on deaf ears. Then we got banged with about 11" of snow. They could not reach the guy they usually used. I lived 3 blocks away. They called, I said "Be right there". Showed uo and saw the milk truck driver waiting to get in the lot. Told them they were an emergency visit and I was delaying my contracted clients (BS by the way). Told em $100 and I will do it right now. They said NO! You said $60. As I closed the door and put the truck in gear they started yelling "OK OK, just do it"

Moral of the story: When you are right, stick to your guns!!!


----------



## spiviter (Oct 31, 2004)

Great job, Never back down. But always get a signed agreement of some tpye per push or per season. They will always say yes to get a job done, Then its hard to collect the money later from them. A agreement will stand up in court. Make sure you have a good insurance policy to cover yourself...and pictures prior to plowing to prevent any damage complaints/scams...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The story get better! When she complained I just told her that was the best that I can do and if she changed her mind to give me a call. Today (one day after my estimate) I get a call from here. She said that she was sorry and that she had "a bad day" and that she was willing for me to plow for $40. I called and left her message... "$45, that is as low as I'll go." Well, just got a call back and she accepted it. Guess the kids were not too happy about shoveling! Gotta love it!payup


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

First Time Out said:


> The story get better! When she complained I just told her that was the best that I can do and if she changed her mind to give me a call. Today (one day after my estimate) I get a call from here. She said that she was sorry and that she had "a bad day" and that she was willing for me to plow for $40. I called and left her message... "$45, that is as low as I'll go." Well, just got a call back and she accepted it. Guess the kids were not too happy about shoveling! Gotta love it!payup


good job. i love the feeling when some cheap *** tries to save a buck on my expense and comes out losing. if she wouldn't have called you right away, then the next big storm, she would be calling.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, there is one on the way for tomorrow, so if it wasn't then, it would have been soon!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I'd recommend you be cautious and on your guard. She tried anger, belligerence and devaluing you. When that didn't work, she tried to get you to sympathize ("I had a bad day"), confuse you by saying she agreed to the $40 when you'd told her in $45 in the beginning, and control the situation by being "*willing *to pay you ..." . In addition to all the other aspects of the situation we can't see from online.

Don't back down an inch. And don't let her know when you're doubting yourself.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Not going to back down a 1/2 of an inch! First screw up that she does like non-payment or something I am really going to reconsider plowing for her. Her house is about 3 miles from my house, so it is nice and easy to get to. I am going to be on my toes with her. We'll have to see how it plays out. OH, and she offered me $40 for the driveway when I said $45, but I told her $45 and she agreed to that!


----------



## kyle volz (Oct 13, 2005)

You are better than me. I would have never accepted the job after those comments. I have found in my 26 years in this business that when the relationship starts that way it never ends up good for anyone. Good luck, and I would replace her as soon as possible with another job and enjoy the phone call to her.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

You hit the nail on the head. We will see what happens tomorrow. Maybe I'll try to find one of her neighbors!!!!payup The again, this is the first time she had ever had a driveway plowed, so I feel like I should go a little easy on her. I have never paid for someone to take car of my own driveway, so I kind of know how is feels to be hit with a $45 a push payment!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

First Time Out said:


> ... The again, this is the first time she had ever had a driveway plowed, so I feel like I should go a little easy on her....


NO. Once you start, it'll be hard to get the price up where it should be.


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Way to go. Glad you sticked to your guns and won. That driveway sounds like a big PITA. $45 in Massachusetts is more than fair. I know plow owners who would have refused the job because of the difficulty plowing.


----------



## JOEC (Oct 12, 2004)

My money's on her. I bet she's gonna complain. She sounds like the type who will be saying you did't have to come out and plow the drive it only had 1.99 inches of snow. You'll go out there and it'll be done. Be real careful.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

payup Well, guess what happened! Got about three or four inches of snow, so I went to plow. Got to her second on my route, and she had already been plowed out! I can't believe it, well actually I can. What a PAIN!! Well, I am charging her for the trip and then that is it! AHHHHHH!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

When she called back you should have told her that "Its a shame you had a bad day yesterday, but im having a bad day, and the price will now be $65 per push and it will be cleared by 8am" lol


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Haha... I'll tell her that I need a $20 worth of cushion money incase she want me to drive out there for nothing. Oh well, it was the easiest driveway all day!!!! I have never had to deal with something like this before. Is it right to charge her? I think so. It was her fault that it had been plowed and I drove out there and showed up when I said I would be there. I did everything correct. Oh well, I'll have to wait to see what she says!


----------



## JOEC (Oct 12, 2004)

:diz   
Forget about it ! Drop it. You didn't lose you gained. She's probably been down that road before.


----------



## SGLC (Jan 7, 2005)

First Time Out said:


> Haha... I'll tell her that I need a $20 worth of cushion money incase she want me to drive out there for nothing. Oh well, it was the easiest driveway all day!!!! I have never had to deal with something like this before. Is it right to charge her? I think so. It was her fault that it had been plowed and I drove out there and showed up when I said I would be there. I did everything correct. Oh well, I'll have to wait to see what she says!


You have every right to charge her. Send the bill and if she pays without saying anything then great. "Keep showing up every snowfall and if it was plowed, charge again lol." Honestly if she does pay, right after you receive the payment send a cancelation letter.

If she doesn't pay the bill then you already know she was dropped and really no skin off your teeth.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

She said that she would pay, but that was it. She said that she did not want me to plow for her again. I think it is great because I was going to tell her the same thing. This way is just makes her look bad and not me!


----------



## lindalou (Feb 8, 2006)

*pitas*

i have a customer like that. his parking lot is not all that big and i gave him a extremely reasonable price. he hides when you come looking for the money and then when he does pay he makes all these complaints. so the last time we had about 8" i made him last on my route. he called all morning when are we coming to plow his lot. when we got there then he said he was only going to pay 1/2. needless to say i stuck to my guns and he paid. but i let him know he is not going to be a priority on my list because of all his grief.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

ive had people change the price on me . i give them my price they say ok, $50 then they get talking about somthing else ,then they say so, great ,your going to plow my lot for $35 ??? wtf...... NO ITS $50 LOL and as far as people shoveling and not telling me before hand, i charge, if they dont like it , dont shovel !!!! it costs me money to drive around and i could have been making money some were else .......


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

That is why from me, everyone gets a written agreement and it states that if I arrive and the job is done either by hand or other plower......they get charged.

Derek


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

*You didn't loose much!*

Hi

I noticed your from Central Massachusetts, and there are too many people like this witch in these parts, their called MA$$HOLES. She would have been one big PITA and made sure she got $120 worth out of you for the $45.00.

If you plowing for cash collect at least one push prior to the storm as a retainer, I found that the ones who are willing to do that are the customers you want, and you'll find your not going to chase them.

I can remember about 20 years ago, I had one of these witches, wouldn't't pay the rate, and I was dumb and young! I plowed her out twice and chased her got paid for one storm and quit! She was happy, she beat me out of one push, so she thought! A guy tipped me off to her BS he said she'd alway's hook you for one with a huge effort. So I waited until the next storm, saw another operator who I knew was doing the account. I told him get your money before you finish up, he did, As he pulled out of the driveway with his money, she was standing in the door and I gave her one more push, I filled the driveway back in! I yelled , " Now we're even!

The word got out she was a "Yuppie Puke Stiff" and no one would touch her drive way, she would be out shoveling and the Town guy's would alway's make sure they did her street after she finished shoveling, She got the message!

Its really to bad its like that around here, you just have to be so careful!

Jay


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Nascar24 said:


> If you plowing for cash collect at least one push prior to the storm as a retainer, I found that the ones who are willing to do that are the customers you want, and you'll find your not going to chase them.


That is definitely something I will do with all my new customers. I am young and dumb now, or at least was, and I am not going to let something like this happen again. You lady reminds me of another guy that I used to deal with. I plowed the sidewalk on my street for the town when I was 14 with my lawn mower. I did it for free because I loved to do it. One of my neighbors was a real PITA about it. He told me that he was afraid that I was going to rip up his lawn (which I did a little one, but it was on the town side!) and that he would take car of the sidewalk in front of his house. I had to stop before his property and push the snow off to the side going bank and forth about six time on each side. So I told the Super. and he said just to keep on pushing through the guys line and he had no right to do what he was doing. So I did and the guy out an yelled at went crazy on me. I told the Super. again. He made me come down to the garage and sent me out with one of the guys in and F800 with a highway plow. Needless to say we were about six feet into the guy's lawn the whole way down and when we hit the mailbox we never felt it. The guy never complained again! I moved a while back, but still payed him a visit with my plow truck just as he was done snow blowing for old time sake!


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

First Time Out said:


> payup Well, guess what happened! Got about three or four inches of snow, so I went to plow. Got to her second on my route, and she had already been plowed out! I can't believe it, well actually I can. What a PAIN!! Well, I am charging her for the trip and then that is it! AHHHHHH!


Hahhahhaaaa... Ahhhh..

How many seen this one comming? Hands?



We all get em... dont feel bad.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey, it happens. I am lucky she is the only one right now. The rest of my customers are very polite and pay very fast!payup


----------



## SPM (Feb 17, 2006)

First Time Out said:


> I told the Super. again. He made me come down to the garage and sent me out with one of the guys in and F800 with a highway plow. Needless to say we were about six feet into the guy's lawn the whole way down and when we hit the mailbox we never felt it. The guy never complained again!QUOTE]
> 
> "I don't care who you are, dat's funny right der!"
> 
> While i'm not doing plowing at the moment (next year hopefully), I do get those customers who expect everything for nothing, even though they just bought a new $300,000 house. Um... hello:waving::crying:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, the saga is over! After a month of going round and round with this PITA, multiple emails and visits, I finally got my $45 check. It really wasn't worth it, but she needed to learn some sort of lesson. It was the hardest $45, but hey its money! On the memo on the check, she wrote "for not plowing and riping me off." What a crybaby!payup


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

this post has really helped alot, for someone just getting into the business, in terms of what to include in contracts and such. and possibly having my clients pre-pay for one push. 

Alot of these PITA clients remind me of some of the people we've come across in our landscaping business. people who thing they can get away with murder, until they actually read the fine print of their contract.


----------

